# Être près de ses sous



## Titoito

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir qu'est-ce que signifient ces expressions:

- Être près de ses sous
Merci beaucoup!

*** Norme 10. Hilo dividido.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## scapoli

- Être près de ses sous: ser avaro
*** Norme 10. Hilo dividido.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## zamorita

¿Me podrías dar la traducción de la frase "elle est prés de ses sous". Creo que esta relacionada con la situación económica del sujeto. Gracias


----------



## Keiria

Significa que es tacaña, literalmente: está cerca de su dinero.


----------



## Tina.Irun

También:  "ser un agarrado/a" .


----------



## yserien

Avare, radin/e...


----------



## totor

Dos posibilidades:

*Être près de {ses pièces / ses sous / son argent}: 1) (vx) Andar medio {pato / seco}; 2) ser un poco agarrado.*

PD: medio pato es una expresión típica de mis pagos. Un argentinismo, digamos. Y por otra parte es una acepción antigua de la locución de marras.


----------



## Nasht

Hola, alguien me podría decir el significado de 'près de ses sous'?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Ser un roñoso.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## arnulfis

Es un adjectivo para una persona que siempre está contando su dinero, que no quiere gastar. En México, dicen "codo"


----------



## Gévy

Hola Arnulfis:

¿Cómo se emplearía codo, como un adjetivo? ¿Puedes darnos la expresión entera, tal y como la usaís allí?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## arnulfis

Aquí en México, se dice "Es bien codo", tipo "il est radin". También se puede hacer el gesto de tocarse el codo izquierdo con la mano derecha.


----------



## Gévy

Merci, Arnulfis, c'est intéressant de voir comment utiliser cette expression... et le geste aussi. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Lexinauta

En Bs.As. se puede escuchar que es un 'codo de oro' o que tiene 'lagartos en los bolsillos', entre otras muchas expresiones.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas tardes.

Nosotros no tenemos lagartos, sino erizos de mar en los bolsillos : « Il a des oursins dans les poches, celui-là »
En este enlace, salen más adjectivos sinónimos de « radin », por si os pueda ser útil.

http://www.crisco.unicaen.fr/cgi-bin/trouves4?requete=radin


Un saludo a todos.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Después del codo el puño: 
*- es como un puño, no suelta nada a nadie*

También hay quién dice:
- *es de la Virgen del puño*
Apelando a la devoción a la Virgen del puño cerrado.

Aunque, lo más usual por estos lares es:
*- es un agarrao**
Nota*: lo literal sería decir "agarrado" pero, en el sentido de miserable, no lo dice nadie.


----------



## Pinairun

Coloquialmente: Un "rata", un "roñica", términos recogidos en el DRAE.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

En Costa Rica también se diría "es un codo". Por lo general, la expresión va acompañada de un gesto: se coloca el codo (derecho, claro está) en la mano izquierda.

También existe la expresión "es un agarrado", o "es un Alejandro en puño".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

> También hay quién dice:
> - *es de la Virgen del puño*
> Apelando a la devoción a la Virgen del puño cerrado.


Hola:
También: "*es de la cofradía del puño*".
Más expresiones aquí: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...s&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=es&lr=lang_es|lang_fr


----------



## totor

swift said:


> También existe la expresión "es un agarrado"



En la Argentina se dice igual.


----------

